# Bipod Question for Savage 12FV



## Chilly (Jan 24, 2012)

I recently purchased a Savage 12FV... I am wanting to put a bi-pod on it but I am not sure which one will fit. I really don't have place to go "try one on" so I am here looking for suggestions. The stock on this gun is not really normal. It is wider on the forearm area flattening out quite a bit. If anyone on here owns one of these guns and can make a good suggestion I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the exact same gun and use the Rock-Mount bipod or Hunters-Specialties shooting sticks. The bipod doesn't swivel on that brand but works just fine.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

the caldwell bipod is what i use on my savages and it fits the wide forearms well.harris will also work fine.i have the 6-9 inch but you can get whatever height you think you will need.


----------

